# Firefox security settings



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I know quite a few of you use Firefox, so I thought this might be a good place to ask....

Is there a setting that needs to be changed to access very secure sites? I can get to places like PayPal, etc., but when I try to log in at places like the bank or even USPS it just brings up a blank screen after I enter my username and PW.

Is there just something I'm not seeing in the Firefox settings, or could it be a combo of the Firefox and firewall settings?

Is everyone else using Firefox able to access these sites?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Many of the banks only accept MS IE browser. Hopefully, one day someone will sue the heck out of them for failure to support web standards.

I don't do much business with USPS secure. Firefox does work OK secure with UPS...

Andrew


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have no issues with USPS or my bank with firefox. Perhaps it is more than just a setting as I run stock FF.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry...I'm with Tony. The only sites I can't work with reliably are the IE only or standards ignorant sites.

--Mike


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

maybe check ur pop up blocker on the Firefox. I use it to access bank and paypal with no probs.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Play with your settings a bit. There was some site I was having this problem with, I'm not sure if it was the pop-up stopper settings or the Adblock settings unfortunately I don't remember exactly, it seems like it may have been the cookie settings. No problems now with banksites. I do have probs with the occasional video it seems.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks all.  

I'll dig through those settings a bit more to see if any of those things help.
It could very well be that I have a conflict with having some of those things enabled with both Firefox and my firewall.

It's odd because I can get to the USPS secure click and ship through my Paypal account, but can't just go straight there (USPS) and log in securely.

I also have Direcway satellite internet service, so they may have some goofy settings that affect it too. So much to wade through...Sigh....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I went through the settings, and went to the Firefox site, the Direcway site and the Symantec site to search for problems like this. 
I tried our bank again after tweaking a few thing, and came up with this message:
"Firefox and www.yourbank.com can not communicate securely because they have no common encryption algorithms."

Is it possible that my bank is just one of the 5% that doesn't accept anything but IE?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it a mainstream bank? Maybe someone here has an account with them and can try as well.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Jans I can get to ur bank website fine. I even tested firefox with that browser tester and all checks ok

if u want I can walk u through my settings to check urs PM if u want to.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, my bank is a _very_ mainstream one, I just hate to post it.

LOL! I can't believe the link I made up actully brought up a real bank... I just made that up to fill in the blank.


----------

